# 2014 Foto Fest MK. III



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 1, 2014)

We will start this thread off with what I am told was a static Battle of Britain movie participant.

This airframe is currently in the annex building, which in typical Canadian fashion requires a separate admission fee from the Museum admission fee which is on top of paying to park. The museum offered 3 guided ( and timed to 1 hour) tours the day I was there. Because of the time limit many of the aircraft in the annex building were missed. Part of the time problem is a result of Canada having two official languages and the tour guide having to say the same things twice in order to cover the language issue. I would say this repetition was responsible for 15 minutes of lost time. The visit at the museum cost me $45.00 for my son and I, a bit on the expensive side I think but if you want to see the airplanes.........

Despite the above gripes, it is a world class museum with a few one of a kinds and lots of ultra rare aircraft.







Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 1, 2014)

good start Jeff, looking forward to another great thread of pictures !


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice shot Jeff! Looking forward to more.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 1, 2014)

45 smacks, wow. Hope the money is going back into the museum.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 2, 2014)

Yesterday's faux 109 followed by the real deal







Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2014)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Donivanp (Oct 2, 2014)

Collings foundation B-24J on takeoff roll at Sugarland Airport Sugarland Texas (just outside of Houston)


----------



## Donivanp (Oct 2, 2014)

Collings Foundation B-17G Nine O Nine Sugarland AP Sugarland Texas


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 3, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 4, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice ones Jeff. The Mustang pic is taken from an interesting vantage point.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 4, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Nice ones Jeff. The Mustang pic is taken from an interesting vantage point.



Being rather tall I simply held my camera up with extended arms and snapped away. The beauty of digital........

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 5, 2014)

From the National War Museum of Canada






Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 6, 2014)

Cheers,


Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2014)

awesome pics, your 'Brown and Green' 109 represents my next build in GB23!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff, especially the 'line up' - with even the 'Potraloos' lined up !


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 6, 2014)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Being rather tall I simply held my camera up with extended arms and snapped away. The beauty of digital........
> 
> Jeff



Click...sh!t....delete
Click...sh!t....delete
Click...sh!t....delete
Click..............GOOD!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 7, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Click...sh!t....delete
> Click...sh!t....delete
> Click...sh!t....delete
> Click..............GOOD!




Yep.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 7, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2014)

That one threw me when it first loaded. I thought it was a T-6 with the tail of an A-4 !!!
Nice one.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice bird, bad feathers.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2014)

yep Nice bird!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 9, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2014)

Cough .............


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 9, 2014)

I think Terry was hoping for significantly more flames.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2014)

Terry , please don't pull on...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 10, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2014)

Beauty.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 11, 2014)

This beauty was just sold this past July and will hopefully be on the show circuit soon. She was built as a B-26 Invader as opposed to an A-26 so she is quite rare. She is registered as N99420.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2014)

Nice stuff Jeff.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2014)

Good stuff Jeff. It would be nice to have a B/A-26 back on the European circuit. The last one was sadly lost, with Don Bullock, about thirty years ago.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 11, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff Jeff. It would be nice to have a B/A-26 back on the European circuit. The last one was sadly lost, with Don Bullock, about thirty years ago.



Isn't there one that flies out of Sweden or am I behind the times?

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2014)

There was one I think with the Norwegian Historic Flight, but last I saw, a few years back, it was up for sale.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 12, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 13, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2014)

Great shot !


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 14, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 14, 2014)

Good ones Jeff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 15, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2014)

Damn, they're nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 16, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 17, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 18, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2014)

keep 'em coming!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 19, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 19, 2014)

Now that's an interesting angle!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 19, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Now that's an interesting angle!



Off the east end of the runway at Guelph on an adjacent field there is a hill where you can stand and look down on landing aircraft. This Fleet belongs to a friend of mine and he never disappoints.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 20, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2014)

Interesting shot....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 21, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 22, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 23, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 24, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 24, 2014)

Good ones Jeff. Is that the Lanc that was stored in Downsview?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 24, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Good ones Jeff. Is that the Lanc that was stored in Downsview?



Nope, she came off a stick in Windsor Ontario and is being restored to Taxi condition by the Canadian Historical Aircraft Association in Windsor. SER # FM212.
She came off the production line right in front of the CWH machine.

This picture is a few years old now so I am not sure what progress has been made but a visit here Canadian Historical Aircraft Association, CH2A, Lancaster FM212 will help with the history.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 25, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2014)

Love 'em jeff!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 26, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 27, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2014)

Not quite done... but nice...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 27, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Not quite done... but nice...



True. The canopy style and colour should give a clue however as to the c/s and role of the aircraft the CWH has chosen.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 28, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2014)

Now i can just picture Terry jumping out of that one for some reason....

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 29, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Now i can just picture Terry jumping out of that one for some reason....



Not that one Wayne, it's got an 'air-stair' door, a 'civvy' version - bit of a b*gger to get out of in mid-air!

Just catching up Jeff - great pics.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 30, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 31, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff.

Geo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 31, 2014)

Heck of a thread Jeff, thanks for taking the time to put it up sir!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 1, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2014)

keep 'em coming Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 2, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 3, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry I am late today. Had some trouble getting onto the site earlier, all seems normal now.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 5, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice !


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 6, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2014)

Always good!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 7, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2014)

Super shot!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 8, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 9, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 10, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 11, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 12, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Nov 12, 2014)

very nice Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh.. Terry's favourite kite.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2014)

Wurger said:


> Oh.. Terry's favourite kite.



 Over to you Terry for comment!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 13, 2014)

At least this time it is American yellow as opposed to BCATP stuff.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes, yellow is my favourite colour ..................... darned connection problems, I can only see the last pic (hee, hee!!).


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 13, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Yes, yellow is my favourite colour ..................... darned connection problems, I can only see the last pic (hee, hee!!).



I could always send you a series of photos via an e mail containing what you have missed

Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2014)

Jeff Hunt said:


> I could always send you a series of photos via an e mail containing what you have missed
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> jeff



Grrr .....................


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2014)

Terry, please send me via an e-mail , a screenshot of additions for your net browser if you use Firefox. You can find it if clicking at the TOOLS bookmark.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 14, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 15, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 16, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2014)

The next nice shot.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 17, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2014)

Great stuff, and the 'Buckeye' shot really stands out against the looming background - nice one.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 18, 2014)

Well........it isn't yellow.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2014)

Geez.. it's a desecration. BTW.. Haven't they had men's?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2014)

Heck, it's Barbie Doll's kite - or is it Jan's weekend toy .................


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh yes i can see Jan flying that around alright....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 19, 2014)

As they used to say on Monty Python's Flying Circus.........and now for something completely different









Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2014)

What the ...........


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 20, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## rochie (Nov 20, 2014)

Jeff Hunt said:


> As they used to say on Monty Python's Flying Circus.........and now for something completely different
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah what Terry said ????


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 21, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 22, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2014)

Cool shot!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 23, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 24, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 25, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 26, 2014)

The late Bob Baranaskas and his ill fated P-40.







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2014)

A nice shot.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2014)

sweet shots Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 27, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 28, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice one. My immediate thoughts for a caption were "Let us pray" !


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 29, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 29, 2014)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 30, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 1, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 2, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2014)

Great pics Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 3, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice angle Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 4, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 4, 2014)

Wow! That's something you don't see everyday!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 5, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2014)

Great shot of the Jets together Jeff...and the Jug is Sweet!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 6, 2014)

Well Wayne, here is another nice Jug and if you are a good boy I will post another tomorrow.
(insert nice set of jugs comment here)


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2014)

Very nice pair of Jugs!
I think that 'MX-X' - No Guts, No Glory', is the one that was based at Duxford for some years.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 7, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2014)

Real nice shot Jim.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 8, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 9, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 10, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 11, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 12, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 12, 2014)

Is that an old Argus behind the Firefly fuselage Jeff? Where and when was that taken?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 12, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Is that an old Argus behind the Firefly fuselage Jeff? Where and when was that taken?



Yep, an Argus she is. Taken in Sept of this year at the Aviation Museum in Ottawa. It is currently in the annex building awaiting restoration. I doubt I will live long enough to see it happen but one can hope.

Canadair CP-107 Argus 2 - Canada Aviation and Space Museum


Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 12, 2014)

You know how I feel .. -)


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 13, 2014)

Not sure I like the colours on the last one.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 14, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 15, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice shot. I've always thought the nose wheel on the '262 looked too big, sort of out of proportion to everything else.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 16, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice shot .


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2014)

Yep....


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 16, 2014)

Good ones Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 17, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2014)

So cool!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 18, 2014)

Cheers.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2014)

I like that one - crop it equally and it'll be a great pic.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 19, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## rochie (Dec 19, 2014)

good stuff, especially the Mustang pic !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 20, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2014)

real nice jeff...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 21, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2014)

That's a mean machine !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 22, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 23, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 24, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 25, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 25, 2014)

Oh dear, is it one fire .... snigger.
Just kidding, nice shot Jeff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2014)

love this thread...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 26, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2014)

Ah, Karl's favourite chopper ! Nice shot Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 27, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 28, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2014)

nice shots Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 29, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2014)

Great shots Jeff. That angle on the MiG really emphasises the thinness of the wing.


----------



## rochie (Dec 29, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Ah, Karl's favourite chopper ! Nice shot Jeff.



bugger off !


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 30, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 30, 2014)

Finally caught up, very nice.

Geo


----------



## rochie (Dec 30, 2014)

great pictures Jeff, do like the Mig 21


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 31, 2014)

Well lads, this is the last photo for 2014. Tomorrow we will start a new thread that will just follow along with what appears to be working judging from the 23,000 visits to the 2014 Photo Fest threads Mks. I,II and III.

I hope everyone has a festive time this evening and is in good shape to stop by tomorrow.

All the best in 2015.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2014)

A Happy New Year !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2015)

cheers Jeff, all the best to you too!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------

